# TCoD Wi-fi League



## kyeugh (Nov 4, 2013)

Me and I liek Squirtles were talking about this the other day, and we decided it would be cool if TCoD brought the Wi-fi League back up.  I mean, it's a pretty good time, now that Gen VI just came out and everything.  I think it could be made active again with a little work.  I mean, obviously hope hasn't been _entirely_ abandoned on it because the forum is still unlocked.  What do you all think about bringing it back?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd like to see it expanded to include Pokemon Showdown. I'm on Showdown practically every day, and I'm pretty sure many people here use it too. Of course, the revamped Wi-Fi league would also include X/Y PvP play, too.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 19, 2013)

wfl, eh ... I haven't actually competitive very much in standard metagames since, like, gen 5, and I only barely managed to get into obscure metagames recently ??

I wouldn't really be able to anything until next year really but


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 19, 2013)

Pokémon Showdown would be a good idea.  I just see a lot of potential in the League recently, and it's not being used.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 19, 2013)

there's been potential there, several times, even. there's never been the critical mass for it to sustain itself though; it always burns out after a while. the first time was ... a few months, I think, and last one was ... three months, it looks like.

well, that was three years ago, it looks like. it might possibly be worth another spin. greater use of simulators could help, maybe? I wouldn't expect too much, though.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 20, 2013)

On top of the fact that the forum is active enough to sustain it, a new Generation was just released _and_ we have access to online battle simulators, which are really pretty fun.  I see no reason it couldn't work out beautifully.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd be happy to sorta aim to give it a breath of fresh air but, as said previously, the interest in the league tends to fizzle out after a while. When it comes to doing things like competitive play in a tournament style, people just tend to stop participating half way through.

If there's enough people, there's not enough dedication to see one thing out from beginning to end. When there's dedication, there's usually a lack of people. Not sure if this is due to how the league has a competitive/non-competitive split though. Personally I think the entire organisation would need some kind of overhaul just to get all of the gears running smoothly again. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that without first talking to Kratos and/or Chalumeau about it simply because they're much more competent than I am when it comes to these things, haha.

But y'know, if there's enough interest then it's definitely worth looking into. Not really sure how many people are actually interested, mind.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 29, 2013)

The worst thing that could happen is that it fizzles back out again, and that won't hurt anyone.  There's a chance that it'll end up successful, I'm just suggesting that we take it.  Although you're right in saying that the interest is probably limited, I don't see it getting much better; a new Generation came out and we have battle simulators at our disposal now.  Now's the best time, if it'll happen at all.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 30, 2013)

But there have always been battle simulators available and it had been suggested previously that they were incorporated into the WiFi league. There just simply wasn't enough interest to make it feasible at the time.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 30, 2013)

and mind, our simulators for gen 6 are still incomplete because we don't have reliable rom-ripped data and all that.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, the integrity of 3DS PvP matches has been compromised due to the introduction of Battle Analyzer, so I recommend that if this starts up, we switch to Pokemon Showdown.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd honestly hope people would have the decency not to use any tools like that here.

EDIT: Apparently people are developing anti-cheating tools to send fake teams and movesets to the opponent's Battle Analyser. Hopefully this can be effective, maybe?


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes, it would have to be a policy not to use those.  In any case, having to use _anti-cheating tools_ is ridiculous and I can't believe we've gotten to that stage.

Most of us here are pretty honest people, and I think consequences should be taken if we find you're cheating.  I don't think that's too harsh.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Dec 1, 2013)

me said:
			
		

> en: okay so when cheating tools like this get developed, it's like
> en: and say, no, it's not detectable.
> en: and then people get worked up and cry ~unfair advantage, ban~
> en: but like, no
> ...


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 13, 2013)

I believe it's worth mentioning that Instacheck is no longer a thing, thanks to the 1.2 update released yesterday.


----------

